# lost cell phone



## deaver (Dec 30, 2022)

When I am up and about I usually put my cell phone in my left back pocket, it fits there very well.
I got up the other day and did my usual morning things. I turned on the computer, put water on to
heat for coffee, arranged the breakfast bar and sat down to read the online news. 
After a bit I found something I needed to research so I reached for my cell phone which normally
lays on the desk. It was not where I usually put it. oops, must have left it some where else.
Looked over by the couch where I had spent the night, not on the chair so maybe I left it
in the back bedroom, so went to look, nope not there and not on the kitchen top either.

well, just call it and when it rings I will hear it and find it.....dial phone and ring,ring, I hear
it and start looking for where I hear the sound...It is very close. Look under the blanket on
the couch,nope. I look under the couch, nope. I can still hear the ringing and it is still
very close, I look under all the papers piled on the desk,nope. I look under the desk 
and under the chair and inbetween the piles of wire and computer accessories, nope.

I don't use the vibrate thingy cause one time I had a pager that vibrated and the first
time it did that I like to rip my clothes off trying to get rid of whatever that buzzing
thing was on me.
But I finally found my cell phone. 
.....it was not in my left back pocket where I normally keep it.....
it was in my right back pocket.......duh


----------



## Jean-Paul (Dec 30, 2022)

back pocket mobile is worst place!!!!
Really Loosing your mobile is a huge pain and security risk.
Apple afficiaidos have the " find my phone" app and tracks use and location on icloud.
perhaps similair existe  for Android phones?

The back pocket is Easy for pickpockets, easy for,phones to fall out, and you can forget and sit on it.
I use a soft case , always in Q charger or caeey in jacket pocket or backpack

Jon


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 30, 2022)

I have never lost my phone but I have misplaced my eye glasses.  It's very hard to find them again as my eye sight isn't the best without my glasses.  I have learned to always put them in the same place and that solves the problem.


----------



## Kika (Dec 30, 2022)

I was always misplacing my phone.  Since I almost always wear yoga pants, I just tuck it into the waistband.  works for me.


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 30, 2022)

Having a specific place (or a limited number of places) for everything is good. I do this.

Sounds like @deaver  did have a place for his phone though. I can imagine encountering the same problem, because I have problems with left and right.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 30, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I have problems with left and right.


Is this new for you?  I started having this problem recently, although I remember over 20 years ago driving in a traffic circle and getting all confused.  My son said "Go right" and I started to go left and he yelled "NO!  Your other right!" and I went the right right.


----------



## Kika (Dec 30, 2022)

Left & right issues: about 20-25 yrs ago I was doing agility training in a class with my dog.  If anyone is familiar, or saw trials on TV, the dog responds to hand signals.

My dog would get frustrated with me giving him inconsistent commands and would jump up and nip me.

The instructor got a black marker and put a big L on my left hand and a big R on my right one.


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 30, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Is this new for you?  I started having this problem recently, although I remember over 20 years ago driving in a traffic circle and getting all confused.  My son said "Go right" and I started to go left and he yelled "NO!  Your other right!" and I went the right right.


Not new. In fact, I'm much better than I used to be. I've learned all kinds of mnemonic tricks, like remembering that I "write" with my "right" hand.

Never had a problem with left-right while driving. Maybe because the differences are obvious (to me). For example, we drive on the right side of the road, and I hate left turns.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 31, 2022)

deaver said:


> well, just call it and when it rings I will hear it and find it.....dial phone and ring,ring, I hear
> it and start looking for where I hear the sound...It is very close.


You have 2 phones??


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 31, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I have never lost my phone but I have misplaced my eye glasses.  It's very hard to find them again as my eye sight isn't the best without my glasses.  I have learned to always put them in the same place and that solves the problem.


That was what I thought of first, misplacing my glasses.
I must admit there were a few times when I “found” them,
right where I’d left them, atop  my head!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 31, 2022)

I got rid of my land line, and only have my cell phone. But I have an Amazon Echo device which is incredibly useful. One thing I use it for is, when I can't find my phone immediately, I say, "Alexa, where is my phone?  and the phone immediately rings.  If I don't hear it ringing, I know I have left it in the car, and immediately run down and get it.


----------



## deaver (Dec 31, 2022)

yes i have two phones. land line for all those old old contacts and a smart phone for all those new contacts.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 31, 2022)

deaver said:


> yes i have two phones. land line for all those old old contacts and a smart phone for all those new contacts.


Same here only it's landline for everything, smart phone, too smart for me, so if I didn't have the landline I couldn't get online. But even that is now more grief. Windows seven will be no more!


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2022)

Glad you were able to finally find it  @deaver..   That's a terrible feeling.  
I don't have a backup plan to find mine when I misplace it ... just frantic  searching.


----------



## bingo (Dec 31, 2022)

luv it..when you're  better than you thought  you were...you didn't  lose it at  all


----------



## Myrtle (Dec 31, 2022)

Sunny said:


> I got rid of my land line, and only have my cell phone. But I have an Amazon Echo device which is incredibly useful. One thing I use it for is, when I can't find my phone immediately, I say, "Alexa, where is my phone?  and the phone immediately rings.  If I don't hear it ringing, I know I have left it in the car, and immediately run down and get it.


Sunny! I didn’t know Alexa did that.  

IT WORKS IMMEDIATELY!!!

Thank you!


----------



## perChance (Dec 31, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Is this new for you?  I started having this problem recently, although I remember over 20 years ago driving in a traffic circle and getting all confused.  My son said "Go right" and I started to go left and he yelled "NO!  Your other right!" and I went the right right.


This reminded me of the times my dad tried to teach my sister to drive.  He would say, "Turn right at the corner", and she would turn left.  He would ask her why she turned left, and she would say "because you can't order me around."  He finally paid for her to go to driving school.


----------



## jimintoronto (Dec 31, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> You have 2 phones??


Perhaps a land line as a back up ? I have one. JimB.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I have never lost my phone but I have misplaced my eye glasses.  It's very hard to find them again as my eye sight isn't the best without my glasses.  I have learned to always put them in the same place and that solves the problem.


I have 3 pairs of specs for that very reason.. I need a spare to find the lost ones..


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 31, 2022)

Kika said:


> Left & right issues: about 20-25 yrs ago I was doing agility training in a class with my dog.  If anyone is familiar, or saw trials on TV, the dog responds to hand signals.
> 
> My dog would get frustrated with me giving him inconsistent commands and would jump up and nip me.
> 
> The instructor got a black marker and put a big L on my left hand and a big R on my right one.


IIRC, in Donald McCaig's _Eminent Dogs, Dangerous Men,_ a Border Collie at a sheepdog trial became so frustrated, at what it considered incorrect commands, that the dog refused to acknowledge the handler at the end of their segment.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 31, 2022)

Good thing you didn't "Butt dial 911" that's the worst.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 31, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I have 3 pairs of specs for that very reason.. I need a spare to find the lost ones..


Had a QC sitting at lunch looking for her glasses, in purse, pockets. I finally said "Read this" 

"I can't as I do.............oh sh-t" we all cracked up laughing


----------



## Kika (Dec 31, 2022)

Nemo2 said:


> IIRC, in Donald McCaig's _Eminent Dogs, Dangerous Men,_ a Border Collie at a sheepdog trial became so frustrated, at what it considered incorrect commands, that the dog refused to acknowledge the handler at the end of their segment.


I can certainly believe that really happened.  I attended herding trials (did not participate, just helped out) but took lessons there.  Border collies are super smart, and if the handler is not up to their level, watch out!!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2022)

Kika said:


> I can certainly believe that really happened.  I attended herding trials (did not participate, just helped out) but took lessons there.  Border collies are super smart, and if the handler is not up to their level, watch out!!


that is so true. When DD was little we had a Border Collie ( Jess)... she spent all her time trying to round up the children and of course when they refused to be rounded up and carried on running around the garden, Jess nipped them on the skin, drawing blood.. , so I had to have her re-homed to a nearby Farm. The Vet said to us then, that Border collies should not be kept as pets they're intelligent working dogs..


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 31, 2022)

Kika said:


> I can certainly believe that really happened.  I attended herding trials (did not participate, just helped out) but took lessons there.  Border collies are super smart, and if the handler is not up to their level, watch out!!


My Border had his own games..one of which was to have me throw a small child's rubber football _into_ his mouth from a set distance (his set distance).......if my aim was off he wouldn't avoid it or try to catch it.....he'd just let it bounce off his head...and give me that "Don't you know how to play this game?" look.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 31, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Border collies should not be kept as pets they're intelligent working dogs..


As the lady who conducted his first training session used to say "A tired puppy is a trouble free puppy".....(she allowed him into the course even though he was younger than she'd normally accept.......he'd, (being a pup), sleep through most of it, wake up once in a while, look around, and you could see him thinking "I can do that.."........and he could!)


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 1, 2023)

I never understood why people put their cell phones in their back pockets. Seems like to me it would would wind up with a cracked screen when people sit down on it. Glad you found your phone.


----------



## Nemo2 (Jan 1, 2023)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I never understood why people put their cell phones in their back pockets. Seems like to me it would would wind up with a cracked screen when people sit down on it. Glad you found your phone.


"Cracked screen"...I saw what you did there.


----------



## jimintoronto (Jan 1, 2023)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I never understood why people put their cell phones in their back pockets. Seems like to me it would would wind up with a cracked screen when people sit down on it. Glad you found your phone.


I have a belt holster for my I phone. Safe and right there when you want to use it. JimB.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 1, 2023)

I pat my pockets for my phone much like I used to pat my back pockets to make sure I had my wallet. At this point I would rather lose my wallet over my cell phone. Credit cards are easy to cancel. Much of what is on my phone is more of a security risk.


----------



## Kika (Jan 1, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> that is so true. When DD was little we had a Border Collie ( Jess)... she spent all her time trying to round up the children and of course when they refused to be rounded up and carried on running around the garden, Jess nipped them on the skin, drawing blood.. , so I had to have her re-homed to a nearby Farm. The Vet said to us then, that Border collies should not be kept as pets they're intelligent working dogs..


My Australian Shepherd did the same, without the nipping.  Would herd people, cats, kids, puppies but only nipped me during training.  

Re-homing was a great decision, and nothing better than a farm for dogs that consistently need a job to do.


----------

